# rezept für remoulade



## lilalila (20. Januar 2004)

bitte,bitte helft mir!!! ich habe einen guten freund der aus hamburg kommt und jetzt hier in wien lebt.und er erzählt uns allen dauernd von einer remouladensauce aus hvide sande.gibt´s denn überhaupt eine eigene sauce dort? kann man die kaufen? oder ist das eh so eine wie man überall bekommt?vielleicht kann mir wer helfen,denn wir würden ihm so gerne mit einem fischessen mit dieser bestimmten sauce eine freude machen.....
vielen lieben dank,lila


----------



## gismowolf (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo lila!
Erstmal willkommen im Board!Willst Du hier nur übers Kochen 
posten,oder fischt Du auch ein bißchen nebenbei?
Schau mal hier nach:
http://www.webkoch.de/rezept/10693.htm


----------



## rob (21. Januar 2004)

hey lila!!!
willkommen im board!!
juhu die erste wienerin
gehst du auch fischen?
lg auch aus wien rob#h


----------



## petipet (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo lilalila,

Willkommen im AB. Wahrscheinlich meint dein Freund die typische Dänische Remoulade, die überall in DK mit Pölser(Würstchen) und HotDogs angeboten wird. Ist auch auf Hamburgern mit Ketchup reichlich drauf. Sind viele Gurkenstückchen drin. Ich mag sie nun garnicht, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache. Manche Kumpels von mir sind wie wild drauf.

Gruss:z :z :z petipet#h


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Januar 2004)

Ich habe noch volgendes gefunden. Ob es die nun aber wirklich ist ???

Dänische Remoulade

Zutaten für  Portionen 
8 EL Mayonnaise  
2 EL Kapern (Lake)  
2 TL Senf, süßer  
2  Schalotte(n)  
4 EL Schnittlauch  
1  Gurke(n), süße  
1 TL Curry  
 Prise Ingwer  
2 EL Aprikosenkonfitüre  
2 EL Joghurt  
1  Sardellenfilet(s) oder  
  Sardellenpaste, 3 cm  
  Zitronensaft  

ZUBEREITUNG 
Alle Zutaten im Mixer pürieren.  



Ach ja, WILLKOMMEN an Board !


----------



## chippog (22. Januar 2004)

ob die nun in hvide sande eine ganz besondere remouladensauce machen, weiss ich leider auch nicht. ist es eine gekaufte, wirst du sie eh nicht hinkriegen und eine ganz spezielle von hvide sande mag dir vielleicht auch keiner verraten. mit anderen worten, selbst ist die frau und mach doch einfach zwei verschiedene, da hat er wenigstens eine auswahl, und kann sagen, welche ihm besser schmeckt und obendrein merkt er wirklich, dass du dir mächtig mühe gegeben hast, was ja wohl der fall sein soll, wenn du seine spezielle dänische remoulade machen möchtest. das rezept von marioschreiber klingt doch recht spannend! meine, meist zu geräuchertem fisch, mache ich so:

mayo/joghurt 1/1
messerspitze curry
teelöffel senf
frische kräuter kleinhacken, petersilie, dill, (pefferminze, basilikum,... eben nach geschmack!)
knoblauch feinhacken
einige von den leckeren gurken vom naschmarkt in passende stückchen schneiden
salz
pfeffer
alles mischen und abschmecken
fertig

liebe grüsse aus göteborg nach wien! papa! chippog


----------



## lilalila (25. Januar 2004)

vielen lieben dank für eure info´s und rezepte.
aber leider muss ich entäuschen,ich fische leider nicht.ich könnt ja auch niemals einen fisch,wenn ich denn einen gefangen hätte,auf den schädel hauen.aber ich ess ihn halt gern....
liebe grüsse aus wien,lila


----------



## chippog (29. Januar 2004)

servus lila! sieh halt zu, dass du dir jemand "an land ziehst", der dich hier und da mal mit frischen filets versorgt... grüsst ein ehemaliger kurzzeitwiener aus göteborg


----------

